# GREAT BUYS THREAD



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Let's face it yo, y'all do a lot of hunting for treasure and find items we don't want but could pay it forward  . In an attempt for us all to be kind spirited this will make searching just that lil' bit easier. Yo let's post up those old school gems here on this thread !


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

PPI Black Arts & Sony XEC-1000 x/over


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

PPI A204 -$150
PPI A404 -$200
PPI A1200 -$600

2 - US Amps Xterminator USA-400X -$400

3- Soundstream 15" SPL 160 -$150 each- if you buy all 3 I will give you a better deal

Alpine 7909 Cd deck w/ CD Changer CHM-630 -$700
Changer comes with 2 extra magazines and an extension cord

Alpine Mp3 CD Changer CHA-S634 - BNIB- $200

Phoenix Gold Equalizer/Crossover EQ-215x -$150

*...See here*


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Precision Power amp spacer | eBay

for anyone looking for a black art spacer


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Stoph said:


> for anyone looking for a black art spacer


Maybe "spaceman" Bret could buy this one and powder coat it white. Though I think Keith is hunting down some black Arts so it'll be gone by the time I write this post


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Rare Old School Lanzar Opti Drive 50C


Bigdwiz youtube vid and discussion about the 50C


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Prime mova said:


> Maybe "spaceman" Bret could buy this one and powder coat it white. Though I think Keith is hunting down some black Arts so it'll be gone by the time I write this post


Thanks but I already have a bid in on the white art one on ebay. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks but I already have a bid in on the white art one on ebay.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I hope for your sake no one else puts a bid in, so :listenup: other ppi collectors


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

aaron7 said:


> Vintage car audio coffee mugs (Soundstream,Eclipse,Rockford,Xtant,Sony, Kenwood) | eBay
> 
> :santa2:


I thought it appropriate to this thread


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I just picked up a 4" fan RF Power 650 for under 250 shipped...and got a 1500w AudioPipe AP15001D for under 140 shipped BNIB (WTF?). Stay tuned for the AP...


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Lanzar Optidrive 2500 RARE factory show polished finish, old school, Opti 500 | eBay

Don't know about you, but $258 shipped is a great price for an Opti500.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Cool thread idea. Always seeing car audio on craigslist I can't buy!

Like these: Earthquake 42000BX 1000 watts x 2 @ 4ohms or 500 x 4 @ 2 ohms

:uhoh2:


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

A MINT PH15 under all that dust! $75 off fee-bay! 100% Operational!

OLD SCHOOL AMP A/D/S PH15 HIGH END Automotive Stereo Super Amp Guaranteed! | eBay


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Could be good?

car stereo speakers


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Rare Precision Power DEQ-230 shroud shell


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Prime mova said:


> Rare Precision Power DEQ-230 shroud shell


That looks familiar. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Not sure if it's a great buy but how often do you see these??

18" ROCKFORD FOSGATE SPEAKER

*18" ROCKFORD FOSGATE SPEAKER - $250 (WORC MA)*



> MINT SHAPE...IN THE BOX....250.00.....508-414-0352


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

More RF stuff...

2 12" Subwoofers

*2 12" Subwoofers - $125*



> I have two Rockford Fosgate subwoofers, one is a Punch, one is a Punch classic. 4 Ohms. No boxes, but i have all the screws for them if you want.


----------



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

Hopefully this is the proper thread for this. I have the opportunity to pick up locally, a Zapco Z200C2-SL, a Zapco SP7-SL, and a Zapco SLB-T with at least some of the SL cables for under $250. Looks to all be in good shape. Is that a good buy? Seems like a decent deal. I might could talk him down a bit as well.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

this may be the right place for this, i do not remember audio art nxs series amps, but the only audio art dealer i had around here was hit and miss at best..but this guy has 2 of them bnib...still in the plastic. anyone have any info in the NXS amps?
guido badaduchi | eBay


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

7" MTX midbass speakers NIB for $50 buy it now

MTX Road Thunder Pro RTP74 Very RARE New in Box Made in The USA | eBay


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

aaron7 said:


> 7" MTX midbass speakers NIB for $50 buy it now
> 
> MTX Road Thunder Pro RTP74 Very RARE New in Box Made in The USA | eBay


Just a word of caution here...I'm dealing with a purchase from this guy right now, supposedly a "NIB" JBL GTE422 EQ. I got it and the unit was obviously NOT NIB, missing all the screws holding the unit together as well as the internal screws to hold the circuit board down. I see he has impeccable feedback thus far, but hasn't been working with me so I'll give him a few days before I show everyone with the video I created 

Oh yeah, the JBL EQ doesn't work. I still would've left negative feedback b/c of the misrepresented listing. So much for the EQ being a good deal at $50...


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

For you PPI fans a Large Jacket


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

LANZAR OPTIDRIVE AMPS AND LANZAR DC SUBS A MUST SEE OLD SCHOOL COLLECTION 

Lanzar collector's heaven


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

marvnmars said:


> this may be the right place for this, i do not remember audio art nxs series amps, but the only audio art dealer i had around here was hit and miss at best..but this guy has 2 of them bnib...still in the plastic. anyone have any info in the NXS amps?
> guido badaduchi | eBay


Junk....made in Korea

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Prime mova said:


> LANZAR OPTIDRIVE AMPS AND LANZAR DC SUBS A MUST SEE OLD SCHOOL COLLECTION
> 
> Lanzar collector's heaven


Do they get their own bathroom too?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Do they get their own bathroom too?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I can imagine a buncha subs stacked in a shower.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

cajunner said:


> ...and check out the Canton 3-way with coax mid, for 180 NIB it's quality


 this setup w/the mid and tweet combined has anyone auditioned a set like this ? How do they sound ? Is there separation of the frequencies ?


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Rare RoFo t15000k Amplifier










sale click here


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

2-8" mtx audio subs bandpass ported box

two old terminator 8's in a bandpass box looks new


----------

